# Venting/wondering



## Jim8851 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm currently 21 and i'd like to rescue a dog vs purchase a puppy. I haven't started filling out applications yet but i'm worried because i am 21 that no one will accept my application for just that reason. I consider myself a more than qualified person to take care of a dog. When i was 4 my parents bought our first dog who sadly passed at the age of 13 (r.i.p Abby), and my parents have two goldens now 1 is 14 and the other is 10, as you can see i've grown up around dogs my whole life. I am still taking classes which means i have plenty of time to care for a dog and money is not an issue and yes i wouldn't have to worry about money is say something happend to the dog that required an expensive vet bill, I live in a house and won't be moving or going anywhere for at least 2 years. Do you think i have a chance with a rescue organization accepting me? 

It troubles me to think how hard it is to get a rescue dog but so easy to get a puppy which sometime end up in a rescue shelter because the parents weren't good enough.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you have a fenced yard? That's a major requirement of most shelters.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, it's a well-known fact that people don't really develop good sense until they turn 50.

Seriously, why are you worrying already when you haven't even tried?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RonE said:


> Well, it's a well-known fact that people don't really develop good sense until they turn 50.
> 
> Seriously, why are you worrying already when you haven't even tried?


LOL Well, at least 35-40. LOL

Fill out the applications. What is the worst thing that can happen? Rescues are just people trying to do right by the dogs in their care? Do you know what breed you are looking for? There are quite a few Golden's in rescue. What happens after the 2 years? Do mom and dad keep the dog or will you be able to find housing that allows the dog to move with you?


----------



## Jim8851 (Jan 28, 2008)

yes its 50 yards by 10 yards, its huge  with a 5ft full yard fence


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Of men, my grandmother used to say, "Give them til they're 40 to grow up. If they haven't done it by then, give 'em til they're 50."

I suspect your age won't be an issue, as your situation sounds acceptable. I work at the spcaLA and I know we would adopt to you.


----------



## Jim8851 (Jan 28, 2008)

inga-- after two years i will be moving to CT to persue a carreer in law enforcement. I will have a place that does accept dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't see why a rescue or shelter would have a problem adopting to a 21-year-old. They won't adopt to anyone under 18, but that's because it's illegal to enter into a contract arrangement with a minor. It sounds like you have a good situation for a dog. 

Keep in mind that some rescues are too picky, and would turn down the best home in town----because they keep a collar on their dog/cat, or because they feed stray cats outdoors, or because they have an old doghouse in the garage (yes, I've seen all these written into adoption contracts while trolling Petfinder). Silly reasons. 

So, don't be discouraged if you get turned down by a rescue, just try another one. And keep in mind that shelters are usually less picky than foster home rescues, because they want to get the dogs into homes instead of letting them sit in a kennel all the time. Sometimes the foster homes get attached to the dogs and don't really want to give them up, so they think of ridiculous reasons to turn you down.


----------



## jdleggans (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello! I just wanted to let you know, my boyfriend and I are both 22 and we successfully adopted our Chocolate Lab from the Central Missouri Humane Society last year. Honestly, they seemed more concerned about our past experience raising dogs, and our financial and housing situation than our ages. Age didn't even seem to be an issue. 

Best of luck with the adoption!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I foster for a rescue in Missouri and I work most of my app. to adopt my fosters nyself .
I never ask age unless they sound young and only ask if they are 18 or older. Because as stated you can not sign a contrac untill 18 . The most important things you can have when adopting from a rescue is a fence if required and the rescue I foster for does not require one with us , your vet ref. 
If you dont have a vet because you dont have a pet you need to contact one and get him on board with you before you app. as that means alot if you have already done this as to waiting till the rescue asks you to get one . 
We ask for 3 personal ref. as to how you treat your pets you have had and if they feel you are a good pet owner .
As stated before some rescues have odd things they require and may be playing a bit like rescue gods .But there are a lot of rescues that only want what best for that dog .
Just because you app. to adopt a certain dog the rescue may fill that one is not a good fit .
But I have appoved app. to adopt but not adopted that certain dog to them hope this makes a little cents .


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

we just adopted gwen (my dane) about 6 months ago. my husband and i are both 22. i honestly didn't even think twice about our age when filling out the application. however, i was terrified we wouldn't get her because we are a military family, and shelters/rescue groups around here tend to not like military families and make you fill out like 5 extra pages on an application if you are military. 

p.s. they tend not to like folk like us (military, lol) cause they get so many animals in the shelters _from_ military family claiming they are relocating and can't take the dogs with.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I feel so old on this forum. LOL


----------

